# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  ماحل هذه الرسالة license not found وشكرا

## samihssain

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماحل هذه الرسالة license not found وشكرا  
و جزاكم الله كل خير
مع الشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ ــــــــــــــــرالمسبق

----------


## samihssain

تم الحل بارك الله فيكم
لازم نسخ BlingْْْْXXXX.key و هو license إلى نفس مسار pack 1 2 3 .... اي حسب ما هو موجود بالصورة انك عندما تريد انة تشغل LGM1 لازم BlingْْْْXXXX.key يكون موجود بنفس المسار ... و الله الموفق ...

----------

